# singing elvis done



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I am done with him.I mounted him on a bucky skeleton torso.I ordered the full bucky with plans to take his legs off so I can reuse it next year for something else.And to my surprise the legs weren't attached.The talking skull is a bit bigger so hubby had to extend the rod in the top so he would fit to put the hanging bolt on.
I haven't done a run thru put together but adjusted it before hand.
I will get a video up whenever I get him out again.

Now I am working on a revamp of a christmas prop a angel that holds a candle and moves her head back and forth.To set on a tombstone.
I have applied joint compound (the best I could) and spray painted her gray.I was going to do monster mud but thought it may be to heavy for her to move.She looks good so far like a statue.
She moved before I worked on her I hope she works after if not static will still be good.
Before pictures of her and elvis finished are in my 09 prop album.


----------

